# Broadcam NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller adaper is experiencing driver-or hardware



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

When I troubleshoot i get this message? The broadcam NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller adapter is experiencing driver- or hardware- related problems

I'm trying to use my ethernet internet connection.

please help

This is on a Windows 10 pro Dell optiplex 745 computer.



Can I fix this on my own?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Have you updated the drivers?


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

When i'm im in Device Manager under network adapters I see Broadcam NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit controller. I try and update the drivers and it says Windows says it is up to date. I see a yellow yield sign with a ! in it.

Also down below in "other devices" it says Ethernet Controller and also has the yellow yield sign with a ! in it. with a question mark.

next to other Devices their is a circle with a ? mark as well.

I just clicked on Ethernet Controller "under other devices" Tried to update and it says Windows was unable to install your Ethernet Controller

Windows could not find driver software for your device


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

Now i'm also getting this problem Found "There might be a problem with the driver for the Ethernet 2 adapter"


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the Dell Support/Download Drivers site and find your model #, or type in your *Service Tag #*. Choose your Version of Windows (ie)* 64bit* or *32bit*. Choose Vista (the latest OS for this model) Under Network, download the Broadcom Ethernet adapter driver. When you download it, it comes down as a Zipped file. It will automatically unzip to a place on your C: drive, usually *C:\Dell\Drivers*, take note of where it unzips. If the setup fails, browse to the folder right click *Setp.exe*, choose *Properties/Compatibility* make the install compatible with Windows Vista,* Run As Administrator.*


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank You For all your Help. I tried what you mentioned above but no such luck ;-(
I decided to go with a Reset of Windows 10. It got stuck a few times. Was very frustrating. Had to download a tool and reinstall it all over again. It worked of a USB. And i don't know if I got lucky or what but everything is working now ;-) No ethernet adapter problem anymore. :thumb:

I really had nothing of value on that computer.


Now off to post in the Windows forum on here. I want to format my "bad hard drive" in my other Dell optiplex. I'm wondering what will happen since the "Windows Key" on here is no good?


----------

